# Hola! New register, old reader :)



## jennr8 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,

Been reading this site for quite some time, figured I should register and say hello.

I am female athlete, and model. 32 years of age, hypothyroid, estrogen dominant, PMDD, yeah you know me lol! I do CKD's, I love the LCHF diet! 

I like to cycle, free run, calisthenics, yoga, and more.


I am interested in intelligent conversations about health and nutrition. I'd say I am a pro in some areas and a noob in others. Learning is my favorite thing to do, and helping others is my passion. Look forward to some great chats.


Well see you guys around.


Thanks,
J


----------



## Riles (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## muscleicon (Aug 11, 2015)

Welcome Jennr.

Icon


----------



## brazey (Aug 11, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Spartacus Anabol (Aug 11, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

